# Easy Salads



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually believe in scratch cooking, but, these bagged salads are great & to be honest, I've never enjoyed cutting up salad ingredients. I add meat or smoked salmon. I just noticed the website comes with recipes. I first saw them in Walmart. They are available even in Florida! 









Our Story - Taylor Farms







www.taylorfarms.com





The little included packets of dried fruit, nuts & crunchy things are fun & the dressings are good.





__





Recipes - Taylor Farms







www.taylorfarms.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, those salad bags are good. We love salad and have it almost every night.
I buy baby leaf spinach in a bag, and small hot house cucumber, and build my salad from there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, those salad bags are good. We love salad and have it almost every night.
> I buy baby leaf spinach in a bag, and small hot house cucumber, and build my salad from there.


I have one right now with chopped broccolli, cabbage & greens. It's good!
I like the nutritional benefit of having dark greens rather than just iceberg.

This is another one. Lettuce plant that come roots and all. Living lettuce. I think the Spring Mix has several lettuces. It's cheap, too.




__





Living Organic Butter Lettuce and Upland Cress - Pete's Living


Fresh Greens by Petes Living include Butter Lettuce, 3 In 1 Lettuce, Upland Cress, Red Butter Lettuce, and Arugula. Go buy live organic greens today!




www.eatpetes.com






My cats adore the live lettuce. They say cats are hard to poison & seeing them lite into the lettuce relieves my mind. I bought a Burger King Bacon Hamburger the other day & they wouldn't eat it. So, I didn't either. All except the 12 yr-old cat who apparently has lost some of his sense of smell. He ate it and spent the next day sick all over.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I suppose the Live Lettuce could be planted when you're done. Just cut off the roots with little stubs of lettuce left.
The Live Lettuce does need to be watered if it's used in parts & kept in the container. Opening it dries out the roots.
It makes sense that they wouldn't want a lot of water sloshing around in transport. 😊


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I usually believe in scratch cooking, but, these bagged salads are great & to be honest, I've never enjoyed cutting up salad ingredients. I add meat or smoked salmon. I just noticed the website comes with recipes. I first saw them in Walmart. They are available even in Florida!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy these. I go on salad binges. Get tired of them. Later another binge.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I buy these. I go on salad binges. Get tired of them. Later another binge.


Maybe your grandbunny would like the Live lettuce. 😊


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe your grandbunny would like the Live lettuce. 😊


he seemed happy this week eating part of a shoe insole.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> he seemed happy this week eating part of a shoe insole.


I wonder what they eat to sharpen their teeth, naturally? Cats will sharpen claws on mattresses but they prefer wood.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I wonder what they eat to sharpen their teeth, naturally? Cats will sharpen claws on mattresses but they prefer wood.


He has one spot on his wire cage he chews on a lot. (Shawshank)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> He has one spot on his wire cage he chews on a lot. (Shawshank)







__





Caring for Rabbit Teeth


Dental health is an important part of caring for your rabbit. Find out how to keep your bunny's teeth healthy!




thecapecoop.com




😊
I wish i knew all this when I had a boy rabbit in Hawaii!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like to take the bag of spring mix and make a vinaigrette. Lightly toss with fresh grated Parmesan Regiano or Romano.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was buying the Spring Mix or baby spinach, but, these new bags have more kinds of greens, cabbage, etc and a dressing, plus. It's an adventure. 😊


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate to wilt your lettuce but those prepared greens in the baggies have caused more illness than contaminated meat in the last few years. I hesitated to post this and be the Grinch but thought I should for your benifit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> I hate to wilt your lettuce but those prepared greens in the baggies have caused more illness than contaminated meat in the last few years. I hesitated to post this and be the Grinch but thought I should for your benifit.


No, thanks. It's important to know.
If you're talking about the Romaine from Salinas, CA, I know about that. The stores stopped carrying Romaine for awhile. The Taylor Farms ones don't have Romaine that I've seen.
Darn, I lost what I wrote. I'll try again.
Some of the links below are repetitive but, I really don't want to spend my Sunday researching food poisoning.
Possibly, Taylor Farms popped up in Walmart when Fresh Express was being taken down. I haven't been sick. I know they are checking labels. The Fresh Express bags used to say, Romaine, Salinas, CA, now they just say Romaine.😈 At least there are antibiotics for E.Coli. I'll have to look up the parasite one.
Edit - Bactrim

I suppose a worker pooping in the garden is the true meaning of Organic!

Oddly enough, it's other states that are affected rather than California. I would assume they just send bags of salad but maybe not.









Another E. coli outbreak linked to romaine; illnesses span 6 states


Officials are investigating another outbreak of E. Coli O157: H7 infections of unknown origin. It’s the third such outbreak reported in three weeks.




www.foodsafetynews.com









__





Cyclosporiasis Outbreak Investigations — United States, 2020


CDC and federal, state, and local public health partners are investigating an increase in reported cases of Cyclospora infection (cyclosporiasis). Reports of cases tend to increase during summer months in the United States.




www.cdc.gov













Romaine lettuce recalled after possible E. coli contamination


The voluntary recall affects over 3,000 heads of lettuce distributed in 20 states.




www.today.com













Another E. coli outbreak linked to romaine; illnesses span 6 states


Officials are investigating another outbreak of E. Coli O157: H7 infections of unknown origin. It’s the third such outbreak reported in three weeks.




www.foodsafetynews.com









__





Outbreak of E. coli Infections Linked to Leafy Greens | CDC


Investigation Notice: A multistate outbreak of E. coli Infections Linked to Leafy Greens




www.cdc.gov





When I was a kid in Hong Kong, the gardener had a bowl in his toilet. He had a beautiful garden. One of my parents saw the bowl & we ordered out for produce. My mom still washed all produce in Potassium Permanganate & boiled drinking water.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think recalls tend to be regional more than national. The romaine made national news. I won't name brands but several prepared salad mixes were recalled in the mid west which KY borders and was affected by..


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> I hate to wilt your lettuce but those prepared greens in the baggies have caused more illness than contaminated meat in the last few years. I hesitated to post this and be the Grinch but thought I should for your benifit.


True. But bagged salads are convenient and for the most part safe.
I have never been sicken by bagged salads.
I have been sickened by a salad at a club once. The place was called 30 Something and had steak night every Tuesday.
$5 for a complete steak dinner.
The one time sickness did not stop me from going back. We asked others who were present and could not find anyone that got sick like we did.


----------

